# The Best Cigar Ever



## thebuddha (Jul 31, 2009)

The title says it all! What is the best cigar experience that you have ever had? It could have been the stick itself, or the place, anything but what is the best one?


Mine would have to be the cigar that acutally got me hooked on cigars, a 1964 Padron that I had at the driving range with some buddies. Everything seemed right when I was smoking this one; the cigar was perfect, it was a great day, the driving range ws awesome, I was just having a great time. Its easy to say that this cigar changed my life ound:


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

I really enjoy an Ashton VSG with 2 or more years of age on it, amazing cigar.


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

To me the environment and occasion are as important as cigar itself. My favorite is the seaside, around the sunset time... Nothing like it. But the sea winds can often cause burn issues... The drink accompanying the cigar is important as well, it is a large part of the experience. Even though the cigar is not one of the best I've tried, I had one of best moments with Davidoff 2000.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't narrow it to just one. Here's a few of the best and most memorable.

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte was the cigar that really hooked me. Not that I hadn't enjoyed what I had smoked before, but it was the first cigar to make me really pause and say, "Damn, this is fantastic!" Also my first box purchase. I still smoke them on occasion.

Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18. I was in New Orleans in the French Quarter, in the quiet little courtyard of our hotel, lots of potted plants and a fountain and an old fan kicking a little breeze, smoking and chatting with a friend on a Saturday afternoon. This was over a year ago, it was late spring or early summer, so it was nice and sunny and warm outside but not too hot yet. A fantastic cigar in it's own right for sure....but the sharing of a cigar and conversation with my friend, and the location and circumstances really made the experience.

Oliva Serie G maduro robusto and Oliva Serie V double robusto. Both of these cigars had about a year of age on them and were PHENOMINAL. Blew my mind and really opened my eyes to aging cigars.

Great idea for a thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

It was Jan 1999. A friend of mine invited me over to his condo at a beautiful ski resort where I ran a couple of shops. 

It was snowing that night and the moon was full. The mountain was alight and snow glistened. We were listening to John Coltrane and sipping cognac. My friend handed me an original release (1995) Opus X Robusto.

I don't know whether it was the 30yr old cognac, the beauty of a snow-covered mountain pine forest, John Coltrane, or what, but that was the best cigar I've ever smoked in my life.


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

Years ago one of the Sr partners in the business I worked at brought some sokes and gave them to me, since he knew that I was a cigar nut. He said that they had been given to him years ago from a friend who had been to the Island south of Florida. I wasn't sure if they were real or not, or even if they had been stored anywhere close to correctly.

But, he was a world traveler and his crew were pretty much all the same. In addition they had been in his "extra" house which was in Corpus Christi, TX. So I am thinking, "OK, these are probably real, and there is natural humidity ther so we may be ok."

I let them sit in the office humidor for a few weeks. Then one Saturday me and a cigar friend decided we were taking the plunge on them. It was cold outside so we sat in my garage on hard metal chairs and watched a college football game on a 13" TV.

One puff after the initial light and we knew it was the mother load. We just sat back and smiled for a moment. They didn't have bands on them and we didn't care. It was without a doubt, hands down, dropdead the best stick I have ever had in my life.

Every now and then we mention that smoke and just smile. It was a great day.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

twelve years ago a friend of mine was gifted a box of Cubans from his father whom he did not get along with. He handed me two sticks and said when you smoke this do it with someone you don't like. I didn't think much of the comment because that guy is a kind of weird grifter type that was always saying strange things. The next day was a holiday and I promised my brother (with whom I have never got along with) I would drop by. I decided to pull the sticks out of my car and smoke my first cigar with my brother. For about one and a half hours we sat, drank, smoked, talked and had a good time. In 35 years it is the only memory I have of not hating my brother. I don't know why it took twelve years to try a cigar again, because that one was really good.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Cuban partagas serie d #4 on the beach in San Diego


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

A couple of years ago, a new friend of mine (at the time) found out I enjoyed cigars, gave me literally a shopping bag full of cigars. There were tubos, half boxes, and zip lock baggies full of cigars. All were Cubans, all toll about 125 cigars. These cigars were all gifted to him by numerous business associates of his that came from all over Europe and Asia. He told me that these cigars were too strong for him, and he knew I enjoyed the fuller cigar experience. 

Among these cigars were aboult 30 Cohiba Siglo VI, IV & III',s. There were 12 Siglo VI in a box dated June 06, some of the other Siglos were in tubos, but he later told me that he had recieved them all within a year of each other, but didn't have the boxes.

So to make a long story short, the Siglo VI's have been the most enjoyable cigar smoking experience in my life, smoking the last of the 06's about 4 months ago. I still have 1 or 2 Siglo IV & III's left. They are very near the Siglo VI experience, but there is nothing that I have ever smoked that really knocks me back like a 4 - 5 year old Siglo VI.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

To date...the LP T52 Flying Pig. I went into this smoke thinking that it was nothing but a gimmick and boy did it prove me wrong...just an outstanding smoke. I am VERY much looking forward to the BHK and the RASS (2007) that Starbuck sent me...I have a feeling that either of those sticks might take over my top spot!


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

It's going to be the one I smoke post all of my NMLS state and federal tests: to start a new career at forty.

And it won't matter what it is. 

I smoked a nice stick when I got my Master's, but I didn't appreciate the moment as much as I will this one...


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

For me.. so far.. its probably been a Bolivar Royal Corona that I got from a friend that had a couple of years on it. I was clinging to the nub as it died. I have since purchased some of my own that didn't live up to the memory. So I am now doing my level best to age some of these so I can see if I can experience what I had before again.

The other was probably a Tambo. Again, it had age on it and was pretty awesome and the ones I have purchased since, though similar, were not as good. So, again, trying to age some of those as well. I have a few boxes of those put away for awhile.

Beyond that, Padron 80th... Padron 44. 

Nothing else has really come close to the above.. so far. But I am just starting the journey


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

A montecristo (non CC) Robusto from the Library Collection from JR. Not a great stick but my father, brother and I smoked one outside the hospital the day my son was born, best cigar ever.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

My first AF Hemingway Classic.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have had many great cigars and many great cigar experiences! To say it was the best ever in my mind. Is like saying the journey is over. For me least ways, every time i lite up. I hope to be surprised all over again. If i didn't think that way i would probably quit smoking cigars! Your Mileage may vary!:rockon:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

At the end of a shitty week, sitting in the yard with good friends and a cigar....it's like having the best cigar over and over!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

La tradicion cubana Churchill from a few years back.

No question.

It was the cigar version of a Macallan 25.

Too bad the blend was changed--still upset to this day. 

The cigars are still very good though, and smoke well out of their price point.

They ain't the same, though :sad: .


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

My best cigar experience was a 1926 Padron that a buddy at the lounge I smoke at! I enjoyed it on my back porch with a great Irish Coffee! So relaxing and peaceful!! Best 1hr 45min I have had in a long time!


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

So far in my infancy stages of cigar smoking, I have found that the scenario around the moment enhances my cigar pleasure more than the cigar itself. 

Example... I had a cigar while on vacation, sun setting, light breeze, while sitting on 2nd level deck of cottage with my wife, rum & coke. That was an awesome stick. Fast forward to a week later; I had the same stick while sitting on my front porch, alone, really only went out cause "I wanted to smoke" and the same cigar was a shell of the one I smoked the week previous. 

Maybe being a little "under the influence of alcohol" affected my perspective the 1st time around but man, it was like a completely different smoke.

Anyways, now I don't just smoke one cause I want to, I try to create the environment to maximize my experience. Not that I think you can turn a crappy cigar into a better one by changing the surrounding influences (ya can't polish a turd) but I do think the proper environment compliments the mental expectations to create the most enjoyment out of the experience.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> It was Jan 1999. A friend of mine invited me over to his condo at a beautiful ski resort where I ran a couple of shops.
> 
> It was snowing that night and the moon was full. The mountain was alight and snow glistened. We were listening to John Coltrane and sipping cognac. My friend handed me an original release (1995) Opus X Robusto.
> 
> I don't know whether it was the 30yr old cognac, the beauty of a snow-covered mountain pine forest, John Coltrane, or what, but that was the best cigar I've ever smoked in my life.


That is ****ing beautiful.
:yo:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Of the NC world, assuredly it is the Oliva Serie V Figurado with all things considered.


----------



## hilasmos (Apr 23, 2010)

The best I've ever had was a Padron 1926 Maduro that I smoked a couple months ago. I'm getting together with my friends again soon, and I think I may try a natural this time.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 31, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have had many great cigars and many great cigar experiences! To say it was the best ever in my mind. Is like saying the journey is over. For me least ways, every time i lite up. I hope to be surprised all over again. If i didn't think that way i would probably quit smoking cigars! Your Mileage may vary!:rockon:


Hats off to you, very true man! It might not be the best ever because you are right, it would like admitting that your cigar days are over. Think instead of that time that stood head and shoulders above the rest. Thoses times that you could tell other people and they would be like "wow, i really want a stogie right now, that was amazing". How about best-to-date, always with the hope of surpassing it the next time.

Keep smoking brother :smoke:


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have had many great cigars and many great cigar experiences! To say it was the best ever in my mind. Is like saying the journey is over. For me least ways, every time i lite up. I hope to be surprised all over again. If i didn't think that way i would probably quit smoking cigars! Your Mileage may vary!:rockon:


I have to agree with you Tony. I can't recall all of the specific cigars but I can recall some of the locations; on a barge in the middle of Burgundy, on the deck of our vacation house in the San Juan Islands, on the back of a boat in Princess Louisa Inlet, walking the beach on Half Moon Cay with my wife, a hot evening on Santorini, sitting outside a little cafe in Barcelona, golfing @ Pine Valley in Beijing, etc...:amen:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

My best cigar moment EVER was easily smoking a fake Cohiba (barber pole) on my balcony overlooking the ocean on my honeymoon in Jamaica...Real, fake, didn't matter. The cigar was tasty and the view was out of this world.


----------

